# Trivets Made From Bottle Caps



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I was cruising e-bay a couple of days ago and saw an auction that had three trivets that were made from bottle caps! They were really pretty. Two of them had been crocheted together and the third looked like each bottle cap had been covered with a fabric yo-yo. I wanted to bid on it, but I wasn't at the computer when the auction ended. I thought this might be a good idea for people to make and sell at craft fairs, or for church bazaars, or for gifts. I would buy one!


----------



## Lauriebelle (Jul 11, 2002)

Ohhh...I love those!! I've never seen the crocheted ones but I know that the fabric covered ones are great!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

wow, I'd forgotten all about those. Found a couple of pics of what some people do with bottlecaps:
dragon wall hanging:









Old wooden table reclaimed :









and, thru the wonders of YouTube: a video on how to crochet a vintage type grape trivet using bottle caps. [ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=btUna_DFE5g]you tube trivet[/ame] 

My SO is going to be so happy! He'll have to start drinking more beer so I have a steady supply of bottle caps


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks for posting those photos. The dragon and the flag are amazing. I could look at the youtube video, but I don't know how to crochet!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

ELOCN said:


> Thanks for posting those photos. The dragon and the flag are amazing. I could look at the youtube video, but I don't know how to crochet!


Find a friend who crochets and get them to teach you or get one of those books like the I can't Believe I am Crocheting book. It is so much fun and really isn't that hard but it is especially easy if you have someone you can ask questions. I learned to crochet from a dear friend and am so glad that I did. She still laughs when I call her and ask her some question like I think she ought to be able to fix it over the phone!


----------

